

Ask HN: What are you doing to get the most out of your MBA in Silicon Valley? - rpathangi


======
cblock811
I would think the use and establishment of connections would be the biggest
thing. The MBA's I know in this city are all Ivy League though, so I imagine
their network effect is far greater than a 'regular' MBA program.

------
dylanjermiah
I'm unsure of the question, getting the most out of an MBA at Stanford BS?

~~~
rpathangi
Nope - What unique opportunities does the silicon valley offer for MBAs? How
are you making the best use of these opportunities to make your MBA count?

